# Any fans of Olaf Stapledon's Last and First Men here?



## Ogre Magi (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a question for those of you have read the book or possibly have a copy at hand.
IIRC right before  the beginning of the chapter concerning the 2nd species of man, it discusses how the animal life of Earth was nearly wiped out save for the creatures of the arctic , who eventually evolve into new forms and repopulate the globe.

Yet the 2nd men encounter a sapient species of monkey.That is one of my favorite chapters, but I have to wonder...just where did the monkeys come from? Monkeys are not exactly an arctic species


----------



## Mirannan (Mar 29, 2016)

Well, there are a few monkeys in a place that at least has snow in winter. Japan.


----------



## Ogre Magi (Mar 29, 2016)

Mirannan said:


> Well, there are a few monkeys in a place that at least has snow in winter. Japan.


Is that what he meant them to be? 
The animals that survived didn't do so due to being cold tolerant. They just lived in an area that was spared the mass extinctions


----------



## AstroZon (Jun 22, 2016)

Here sir, right here! My favorite Stapledon novel - pure escapism.  I've read it a few times, the last being about 10 years ago.  No scene descriptions or character backgrounds, Stapledon just throws you right in the thick of it and expects the reader to be smart enough to follow along.   I've often wondered why Stapledon's works haven't been used more in film.  Too cerebral perhaps.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 22, 2016)

AstroZon said:


> Here sir, right here!



Welcome to the chrons forums, AstroZon.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jun 22, 2016)

_Sirius_ is crying out to be made into a film...


----------

